# Staffordshire Exotic's Society



## Spikebrit

*Staffordshire Exotic‘s Society*​ 

Following a few invite only meetings and lots of various pets, reptiles and various exotics we are now opening up our meetings to any other keepers, friends or interested people who want to turn up. 

*Date and time*
The date of the next meeting is Sunday 25th September
The doors will open at 7:30. So turn up whenever you want after that. 

*Venue*
We have the function room at The White Star pub in Stoke-on-Trent – it’s upstairs.

63 Kingsway
Stoke-on-Trent, 
Staffordshire
ST4 1JB


There is a large pay and display car park next to the pub. This might be free on Sunday evening, but I am not sure as the charges keep changing so check this out before leaving your car. 

The pub also has a wide selection of reasonably priced drinks including 10 hand pumps of good cask ale.


*Animals*
All animals are welcome so long as they meet a few conditions. We will at certain times also be putting on specific nights and events, with certain well known reptile enthusiasts turning up with some very unusual and interesting reptiles for a chat and a drink. But this will be a good opportunity to meet a wide range of unusual exotics and reptiles.

The conditions:

·All animals are brought entirely at your own risk, we are in no way responsible for their health, care, behaviour etc
·It is up to you to ensure that all health precautions are taken before the handling of your animal. Anti-bacterial hand wash will be provided.
·All animals must arrive and leave in secure containers. 
·No venomous, dangerous or un-controllable animals (if in doubt feel free to ask)
·All animals must be at full health and have been with you long enough so that health problems can be identified to minimise the chances of disease’s being spread.
·Do not bring ill animals or animals that are unwell. If we believe an animal is ill or unwell, we will ask you to remove the animal from the premises to prevent disease spreading or further harm being caused. 
·Please use common sense when deciding what animals to bring, do not bring your entire collection every month, one or two will be fine. We only have limited room, so don’t have the room to store your entire collection. 
·There are some power sockets in the room (two), so you will need to sort out your own heat packs if required. We have no equipment spare, it is up to you to bring what you think you need. If your animal/s requires a constant temp bringing them to a meet may not be the best option

If in doubt of any of the above, or you wish to confirm feel free to ask via PM, email or on here.​ 
*Contact*

If you want any further information please feel free to contact me (spikebrit) on here.

*Plan*

Basically, we just turn up and have a chat and a drink with like minded people, along with the opertunity to see reptiles and other exotics you might not normally see. We have had some really interesting nights so far. 

*Things to come*

We have various things planned in the future. Such as talks from some well known and interesting reptile and exotic enthusiasts. We will also be offering members discounts at some local shops and on some stock from local large breeders as well. 



We look forward to meeting some more keepers and having a general chat with people. Previous meetings have been really good, fun, light hearted evenings and we want this to continue.​


----------



## Spikebrit

Pictures from the last meeting to come soon. 

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Just had a word with the family, will deffo attempt to reach this one, its not too far away...

they are busy at the moment but they said they will have a look at it later on...

Not sure if I have anything worth bringing.... be good to meet some people though:no1:


----------



## Spikebrit

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just had a word with the family, will deffo attempt to reach this one, its not too far away...
> 
> they are busy at the moment but they said they will have a look at it later on...
> 
> Not sure if I have anything worth bringing.... be good to meet some people though:no1:



Hope to see you there.


----------



## Spikebrit

Loads of Pm's so far, hoping you can all make it. May have to get a bigger venue if all these people turn up lol. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

*Staffordshire reptile meet - unusual lizards*

hi all,

Just wanted to let people know that we now have a Staffordshire Reptile meet. I have placed the general information in general chat here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/746458-staffordshire-exotics-society.html

However, I wanted to mention to lizard keepers that we will have some really unusual lizards in attendance. Pending all going well there will be a selection of agama’s, along with Texas horned lizards, stenos and the more common leos and beardies along with some surprises as well. 

The Texas horned lizard went down really well in the last meet and was really popular (after the ferret lol)
Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Of those who have shown and interest will anyone be traveling back to Stafford? We have a member who wants to come but can't get back as public transport stops early. 

If you can help drop me a PM. 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## boabloketony

I should be there. Might be in my finest clothes as I have a christening to attend on the same day


----------



## Spikebrit

boabloketony said:


> I should be there. Might be in my finest clothes as I have a christening to attend on the same day



oh how very posh lol. Dont thik i've ever seen you in anything close to posh lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'll make sure we have some boa's for you


----------



## boabloketony

Spikebrit said:


> oh how very posh lol. Dont thik i've ever seen you in anything close to posh lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'll make sure we have some boa's for you


Ooooooooooh ... just you wait Jay :whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit

This is looking like a good night guys, so just bumping to the top. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Hope we are al ready for Sunday guys and girls. 

Jay


----------



## boabloketony

Tonight's the night !!!


----------



## Spikebrit

woop, hope to see you there, it's been to long need a good catch up. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

The next nights are now organised for the 30th October and Sunday the 27th November, looks like it is going to be the last sunday of every month from now on. 

Last months was an ace night with the 12 foot albino Burmese, some occolated skinks and some CB grass snakes taken the main stage along with loads of other snakes and lizards (some rare ones as well) had at least 25 different reptiles in that night. So there were loads to see and talk about from the very rare to the common.

Hope to see you all again, if anyone has any pictures stick them up will remeber to put the ones i took up soon as well. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Dont forget guys next meeting this weekend

Hope to see you all there. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Whats happening to all the Staffordshire lizard people, there must be some of you out there. 

Hope to see some of you this weekend at the next meeting.

Jay


----------



## AmethystAngel

Might pop along if thats ok? Am a newbie to retiles - just got my first Leopard Gecko.


----------



## Night Crawler

Is this invite/members only or can anyone come along?
What happens at these meets?


----------



## Spikebrit

Night Crawler said:


> Is this invite/members only or can anyone come along?
> What happens at these meets?


anybody, we have a good few turn up the the previous few meets. 

Basically its a drink and chat with like minded people, we also have lots of animals that people bring along, including some very rare and unusual ones so it's a chance to see something you might not usually. 

Also, once things get going more we have some great nights planned and have some really amazing talks planned with some awesome special quest appearance. 

Jay


----------



## Night Crawler

Sounds interesting. I'll try and make it this one


----------



## Spikebrit

Hope to see you there. We need more lizard people lol. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

AmethystAngel said:


> Might pop along if thats ok? Am a newbie to retiles - just got my first Leopard Gecko.


That would be ace look forward to seeing you on sunday

sorry for the late reply i've been rather busy.

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

I hope to see you all on Sunday, Halloween costumes optional 

Some pictures of animals from the previous meets:


























Enjoy
Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

I hope to see you all on Sunday, Halloween costumes optional 

Some pictures of animals from the previous meets:


























Enjoy
Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Was a really good night last night. Was great to see loads of new faces. 

Loads of retics there last night and some lovly morphs, the toad headed agama was ace even if he did hang off my finger, it was lovly to see CB baby boscs and Cb tame afrocks, there are loads more as well such as the leo's, sandboas, corns and more I've forgotten. 

Will stick some pictures up soon. 

Thanks to all those who attended and made it a good night, especially those that traveled so far to come along. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Was a really good night last night. Was great to see loads of new faces. 

Loads of retics there last night and some lovly morphs, the toad headed agama was ace even if he did hang off my finger, it was lovly to see CB baby boscs and Cb tame afrocks, there are loads more as well such as the leo's, sandboas, corns and more I've forgotten. 

Will stick some pictures up soon. 

Thanks to all those who attended and made it a good night, especially those that traveled so far to come along. 

Jay


----------



## AmethystAngel

Thanks for a great evening... looking forward to next months :2thumb:

Doesn't help with the 'I want' syndrome tho lol!!!! :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit

AmethystAngel said:


> Thanks for a great evening... looking forward to next months :2thumb:
> 
> Doesn't help with the 'I want' syndrome tho lol!!!! :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


The toad headed agama was ace wasn't it, even if it did hang off my finger ever time i got it out. 

Next month i'll try and bring along some stenos, day geckos and other things. 

Jay


----------



## Khonsu

bugger, missed it again, am I stupid or what :crazy:

:iamwithstupid:


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> bugger, missed it again, am I stupid or what :crazy:
> 
> :iamwithstupid:


lol, the next one is after CREAKS, so a perfect time to show of new buys. Gill from just air plants may be coming along as well to offer a hand planting vivs and may have a few plants for sale. 

Jay


----------



## AmethystAngel

Spikebrit said:


> The toad headed agama was ace wasn't it, even if it did hang off my finger ever time i got it out.
> 
> Next month i'll try and bring along some stenos, day geckos and other things.
> 
> Jay


Until the time you got it out to show me and it refused to open its mouth let alone hang off your finger ;-)

More lizards'd be fab :-D


----------



## Spikebrit

Hi all, 
*
The next staffs exotics society meeting is on the 28th November* which is the same day as CREAKS. As such a few of us will be going to CREAKS, so if you want anything from CREAKS but can't attend let us know and so long as it is pre-paid for/organised we are happy to collect animals and bring them back. 

Hope to see you all there again. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Hi all, 

*The next staffs exotics society meeting is on the 28th November *which is the same day as CREAKS. As such a few of us will be going to CREAKS, so if you want anything from CREAKS but can't attend let us know and so long as it is pre-paid for/organised we are happy to collect animals and bring them back. 

Hope to see you all there again. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

AmethystAngel said:


> Until the time you got it out to show me and it refused to open its mouth let alone hang off your finger ;-)
> 
> More lizards'd be fab :-D


yer, forgot you missed the hang off my finger part lol. 

I'll try and bring along some stenos, baby lygo's, leos etc. 

jay


----------



## E80

Hi

is this the nearest group to Burton on Trent?


----------



## AmethystAngel

E80 said:


> Hi
> 
> is this the nearest group to Burton on Trent?


I'm going from Derby if you want to share a lift?


----------



## AmethystAngel

Spikebrit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> *The next staffs exotics society meeting is on the 28th November* which is the same day as CREAKS. As such a few of us will be going to CREAKS, so if you want anything from CREAKS but can't attend let us know and so long as it is pre-paid for/organised we are happy to collect animals and bring them back.
> 
> Hope to see you all there again.
> 
> jay


Jay,

Do you mean Sun 27th Nov? :whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit

E80 said:


> Hi
> 
> is this the nearest group to Burton on Trent?


Yep we are indeeed the nearest i would think. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

AmethystAngel said:


> Jay,
> 
> Do you mean Sun 27th Nov? :whistling2:


Yep that what i mean lol. 

Jay


----------



## E80

AmethystAngel said:


> I'm going from Derby if you want to share a lift?


Hi

Thanks for the offer  I don't think I'd be able to make this month though.


----------



## Spikebrit

E80 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the offer  I don't think I'd be able to make this month though.


Thats a shame, but i hope you can make future meets, would be nice to see you there. 

Jay


----------



## E80

Spikebrit said:


> Thats a shame, but i hope you can make future meets, would be nice to see you there.
> 
> Jay


Cheers  I'll definitely come along to one at some point.


----------



## Spikebrit

E80 said:


> Cheers  I'll definitely come along to one at some point.


Keep an eye out at our future meets as we are going to have some really well known guests turning up. with some absolutely amazing animals which will be a once in a life time chance to see up close and personal. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Only a week to go guys, dont forget to let us know if you want anything bringing back. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Dont forget guys next meeting is tomorrow night. Anyone who has asked us to bring back animals from CREAKs these will be at the show

Look forward to seeing you all there. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Hi all, 

just a reminder that after CREAKs tomorrow is the Staffs exotics meet, all are welcome. We are about an hour north of the show. Will be a great chence to round of a nice day with a pint and a chat. Loads of reps to come and see and a great chance to a chat. 

This will be the last meeting this year as there is no meeting in December, so come along and make the most of it. 

Those who have asked us to collect animals for them from CREAKS these will be available at the meet. 

further details. 

*Date and time*
The date of the next meeting is Sunday 26th Novemeber (last Sunday of the month
The doors will open at 7:30. So turn up whenever you want after that. 

*Venue*
We have the function room at The White Star pub in Stoke-on-Trent – it’s upstairs.

63 Kingsway
Stoke-on-Trent, 
Staffordshire
ST4 1JB


There is a large pay and display car park next to the pub. This might be free on Sunday evening, but I am not sure as the charges keep changing so check this out before leaving your car. 

The pub also has a wide selection of reasonably priced drinks including 10 hand pumps of good cask ale.


*Animals*
All animals are welcome so long as they meet a few conditions. We will at certain times also be putting on specific nights and events, with certain well known reptile enthusiasts turning up with some very unusual and interesting reptiles for a chat and a drink. But this will be a good opportunity to meet a wide range of unusual exotics and reptiles.

The conditions:

·All animals are brought entirely at your own risk, we are in no way responsible for their health, care, behaviour etc
·It is up to you to ensure that all health precautions are taken before the handling of your animal. Anti-bacterial hand wash will be provided.
·All animals must arrive and leave in secure containers. 
·No venomous, dangerous or un-controllable animals (if in doubt feel free to ask)
·All animals must be at full health and have been with you long enough so that health problems can be identified to minimise the chances of disease’s being spread.
·Do not bring ill animals or animals that are unwell. If we believe an animal is ill or unwell, we will ask you to remove the animal from the premises to prevent disease spreading or further harm being caused. 
·Please use common sense when deciding what animals to bring, do not bring your entire collection every month, one or two will be fine. We only have limited room, so don’t have the room to store your entire collection. 
·There are some power sockets in the room (two), so you will need to sort out your own heat packs if required. We have no equipment spare, it is up to you to bring what you think you need. If your animal/s requires a constant temp bringing them to a meet may not be the best option

If in doubt of any of the above, or you wish to confirm feel free to ask via PM, email or on here.​ 
*Contact*

If you want any further information please feel free to contact me (spikebrit) on here.

*Plan*

Basically, we just turn up and have a chat and a drink with like minded people, along with the opportunity to see reptiles and other exotics you might not normally see. We have had some really interesting nights so far.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I should be there today! just been having travelling issues.
I am getting a lift  I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Spikebrit

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I should be there today! just been having travelling issues.
> I am getting a lift  I look forward to meeting you all.


Was an OK night last night, even if we were completely knackered from CREAKS.

Was nice meeting you as well. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

No meeting in December guys and girls, next meeting is January the 29th. 

Have a good Christmas everyone and see you in the new year. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

No meeting in December guys and girls, next meeting is January the 29th. 

Have a good Christmas everyone and see you in the new year. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

After a long break we we will be back on the *29th January* for the first* Staffordshire Exotics meeting* of the year. I hope to see you all there. Lets start this year off like with a good first meeting. 

So for those of you that dont know, its the last sunday of the month, in The White Star (Stoke) in the function room upstairs. Start at 7:30

Come along have a chat and see a few unusual reptiles. 

We also have a few spare copies of Pratical reptile keeping (hopefully) which will be free to members, first come first served though. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

*Staffordshire Exotics Society - snake people*

After a long break we we will be back on the *29th January* for the first* Staffordshire Exotics meeting* of the year. I hope to see you all there. Lets start this year off like with a good first meeting. 

There will be a selection of nice and unusual snakes at this meeting being brought along by various members so come along and see something different. 

So for those of you that dont know, its the last sunday of the month, in The White Star (Stoke) in the function room upstairs. Start at 7:30

Come along have a chat and see a few unusual reptiles. 

We also have a few spare copies of Pratical reptile keeping (hopefully) which will be free to members, first come first served though. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

We are now on facebook. 

our page: Staffordshire Exotics | Facebook

Our group: Staffordshire Exotics Society - Wall | Facebook

Join and chat

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Dont forget everyone, tonight is the night, we should have loads of people coming along with a massive selection of reptile for show and i mean massive. It's going to be a big night. 

Free entry
Free parking

Whats not to like. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Dont forget everyone, tonight is the night, we should have loads of people coming along with a massive selection of reptile for show and i mean massive. It's going to be a big night. 

Free entry
Free parking

Whats not to like. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Dont forget everyone, tonight is the night, we should have loads of people coming along with a massive selection of reptile for show and i mean massive. It's going to be a big night. 

Free entry
Free parking

Whats not to like. 

Jay


----------



## SammyJo

Spikebrit said:


> Dont forget everyone, tonight is the night, we should have loads of people coming along with a massive selection of reptile for show and i mean massive. It's going to be a big night.
> 
> Free entry
> Free parking
> 
> Whats not to like.
> 
> Jay


I'm gonna be there with my partner  
Can't wait.


----------



## Spikebrit

SammyJo said:


> I'm gonna be there with my partner
> Can't wait.



woooooo, good good.

We will be bring along various unusually snakes and geckos (well i'll be bringing the geckos)

It should be a nice night and a good end to the week. Lot of reps chatting and relaxing. 

Jay


----------



## SammyJo

Spikebrit said:


> woooooo, good good.
> 
> We will be bring along various unusually snakes and geckos (well i'll be bringing the geckos)
> 
> It should be a nice night and a good end to the week. Lot of reps chatting and relaxing.
> 
> Jay


Is there any chance anyone could sex a few nippy carpet babys for me at all? 
I've been shown how to, and done it a few times with corns never tried pythons haha, but its always good for someone to check, 

Also, if I was to bring them, is.there any plugs for mattd at all? or any ideas how I could keep them warm?


----------



## Spikebrit

SammyJo said:


> Is there any chance anyone could sex a few nippy carpet babys for me at all?
> I've been shown how to, and done it a few times with corns never tried pythons haha, but its always good for someone to check,
> 
> Also, if I was to bring them, is.there any plugs for mattd at all? or any ideas how I could keep them warm?


I'll ask a few of the snake guys if they can bring some probes, but i can't see why not. I would but i havnt done it in years and have no probes lol. 


There is a few plugs in the room. But tbh if you pack them well and in a polybox you shouldn't need them. We dont have mats for our stuff, then again we have loads lol. However if you wish to use one there are plugs in the room. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Just to confirm snake probes are now packed. 

Jay


----------



## hadgo

I would like to come but I have no way of getting there boo hoo


----------



## Spikebrit

What part of Newcastle are you in??

Jay


----------



## hadgo

Spikebrit said:


> What part of Newcastle are you in??
> 
> Jay


Chesterton (don't judge me)


----------



## racingbrett

hoping to make it tonight, wife will be coming with which means we might end up leaving with a big shopping list :/

is the parking def free on the evenings and i take it were talking about the large one to the side.


----------



## Spikebrit

hadgo said:


> Chesterton (don't judge me)


lol, i dont know it that well so cn't pass comment lol, can you not get a lift up??



racingbrett said:


> hoping to make it tonight, wife will be coming with which means we might end up leaving with a big shopping list :/


look forward to seeing you both there. will make sure i bring stuff thats breeding then lol. 

Jay


----------



## hadgo

I can't, will there be another one some other time?


----------



## Spikebrit

hadgo said:


> I can't, will there be another one some other time?


The last sunday of every month, in the White Star in Stoke. About a 5 min drive from you.

Come along whenever you want, links to our information and thread is in my sig. 

Jay


----------



## hadgo

Spikebrit said:


> The last sunday of every month, in the White Star in Stoke. About a 5 min drive from you.
> 
> Come along whenever you want, links to our information and thread is in my sig.
> 
> Jay


Cheers, ill have to get the bus up or sort out a lift earlier. I only saw the thread today so I can't get a lift off anyone but I will almost certainly go the next one


----------



## Spikebrit

hadgo said:


> Cheers, ill have to get the bus up or sort out a lift earlier. I only saw the thread today so I can't get a lift off anyone but I will almost certainly go the next one


Will look forward to meeting you at the next one then.

I would offer you a lift, but im off early to pick up a mate who is bringing along loads of reps. 


Jay


----------



## Woodyofcastle

I am from clayton, i would love to come tonight but i have to go out, i have already marked the last sunday in feb to turn up and meet like minded people


----------



## racingbrett

not 100% sure but there might be a 1 pound overnight parking charge, they change the fees so often its hard to say if whats written on the net is up to date or not (they also dont list sundays :/)


----------



## harvinator

im also from clayton and fancied coming down to see some different animals,then the wife reminded me of what an unsociable ba**ard i am and i dont mix well with others :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit

racingbrett said:


> not 100% sure but there might be a 1 pound overnight parking charge, they change the fees so often its hard to say if whats written on the net is up to date or not (they also dont list sundays :/)


i dont beleive they charge on a sunday, if they do I've never paid. i did check again last night and i think it's free on a sunday. They do charge you a pound for night parking during the week though. 



harvinator said:


> im also from clayton and fancied coming down to see some different animals,then the wife reminded me of what an unsociable ba**ard i am and i dont mix well with others :lol2:


You more then welcome to come down next time look at the reps then hide away lol, we wont force you to be sociable, honestly. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

There was a brilliant turn out last night, we counted about 30 people in total. The time flew by, by the time i thought to take pictures it was 11 o'clock. Just wondering if anyone managed to take a few as i saw a few camera flashes. 

Looking forward to next month when hopefully we get more. Lots of rare and unusual reps last night as well so a great chance to see something different. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

There was a brilliant turn out last night, we counted about 30 people in total. The time flew by, by the time i thought to take pictures it was 11 o'clock. Just wondering if anyone managed to take a few as i saw a few camera flashes. 

Looking forward to next month when hopefully we get more. Lots of rare and unusual reps last night as well so a great chance to see something different. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

There was a brilliant turn out last night, we counted about 30 people in total. The time flew by, by the time i thought to take pictures it was 11 o'clock. Just wondering if anyone managed to take a few as i saw a few camera flashes. 

Looking forward to next month when hopefully we get more. Lots of rare and unusual reps last night as well so a great chance to see something different. 

Jay


----------



## harvinator

Spikebrit said:


> i dont beleive they charge on a sunday, if they do I've never paid. i did check again last night and i think it's free on a sunday. They do charge you a pound for night parking during the week though.
> 
> 
> 
> You more then welcome to come down next time look at the reps then hide away lol, we wont force you to be sociable, honestly.
> 
> Jay


 
Thankgod,i might feel like talking after a few pints thou,was hoping to come on and see some pics.If you have a sec,can you give me a low down on what people were showing off?

Thanks,Lee


----------



## Spikebrit

harvinator said:


> Thankgod,i might feel like talking after a few pints thou,was hoping to come on and see some pics.If you have a sec,can you give me a low down on what people were showing off?
> 
> Thanks,Lee


We were hoping to take pics but with the number the time flew by and I totally forgot, which was annoying. If you look at some of the other threads about us we have pictures of animals from previous meetings. 

Lets see if i can remember what was there. 

Stenos 
Leos 
frilled dragons
agamas 
asian tree monitor

millipedes 

baby turtles (cant remember species)

Herman tortoises

Corns
Carpets
Olive python
false water cobra
sand boas (a couple of species)
boa species

there was at least 10 others snakes (quite unusual ones) and i cant remember what they were, im not a snake person.I will ask the guy who brought most of the stuff what was there. He spent most of the night showing people how to probe etc. There was a good selection

Jay


----------



## racingbrett

was a really good night thanks to all those that organised it and turned up, looking forward to next one and ill try take some pics next time.


----------



## Spikebrit

racingbrett said:


> was a really good night thanks to all those that organised it and turned up, looking forward to next one and ill try take some pics next time.


Thanks for coming, we can only keep it going if people turn up.

I've now got to try and put face's to names (am i right in thinking you were the guy with long hair?)

it was nice to have such a good turn out.

Even if the other organiser did get traped in a corner probing snakes and getting pooed (as its a family forum) on lol. That made my night, never known so many snake to poo in one evening. Sexing lizards is so much easier I can cope with that, i didn't get bitten or even pooed on this time. 

Jay


----------



## harvinator

Thanks for the list,dam i wish i had forced myself to come now.Thats a mighty fine collection,alot of stuff ive never seen before.

Next time :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

harvinator said:


> Thanks for the list,dam i wish i had forced myself to come now.Thats a mighty fine collection,alot of stuff ive never seen before.
> 
> Next time :2thumb:


There will be some different stuff next time depending one what we and others decide to bring. 

jay


----------



## racingbrett

Spikebrit said:


> Thanks for coming, we can only keep it going if people turn up.
> 
> I've now got to try and put face's to names (am i right in thinking you were the guy with long hair?)
> 
> it was nice to have such a good turn out.
> 
> Even if the other organiser did get traped in a corner probing snakes and getting pooed (as its a family forum) on lol. That made my night, never known so many snake to poo in one evening. Sexing lizards is so much easier I can cope with that, i didn't get bitten or even pooed on this time.
> 
> Jay


yup that was me


----------



## Spikebrit

racingbrett said:


> yup that was me


Was nice to meet you, sorry i didn't get chance to speak to you for long, but you misses seemed to make friends with my geckos lol.

jay


----------



## racingbrett

Yeh she did seem to like them a lot, especially when it climbed her arm and started to fall asleep, thought I was going to have to pin her down while someone removed them.


----------



## Spikebrit

racingbrett said:


> Yeh she did seem to like them a lot, especially when it climbed her arm and started to fall asleep, thought I was going to have to pin her down while someone removed them.



They are rather sweet arnt they. I though i had lost them. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Don't forget everyone that *sunday (29th)* is the next meeting. 

Last month we had a massive turn out (25) so hopefully we can get the same again. The more support we get the more we can put on. 

We will be bringing along some big snake this week, but anything else people what to bring along thats fine too. 

I hope to see you all there. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Don't forget everyone that *sunday (29th)* is the next meeting. 

Last month we had a massive turn out (25) so hopefully we can get the same again. The more support we get the more we can put on. 

We will be bringing along some big snake this week, but anything else people what to bring along thats fine too. 

I hope to see you all there. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Don't forget everyone that *sunday (29th)* is the next meeting. 

Last month we had a massive turn out (25) so hopefully we can get the same again. The more support we get the more we can put on. 

We will be bringing along some big snake this week, but anything else people what to bring along thats fine too. 

I hope to see you all there. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Sorry that should be the 26th of Feb, no idea why i put 29.

See you all there guys

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Sorry that should be the 26th of Feb, no idea why i put 29.

See you all there guys

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Sorry that should be the 26th of Feb, no idea why i put 29.

See you all there guys

jay


----------



## SammyJo

Spikebrit said:


> Sorry that should be the 26th of Feb, no idea why i put 29.
> 
> See you all there guys
> 
> jay



See you there


----------



## Spikebrit

SammyJo said:


> See you there


cool, look forward to seeing you there. 

jay


----------



## bladeblaster

Spikebrit said:


> Sorry that should be the 26th of Feb, no idea why i put 29.
> 
> See you all there guys
> 
> jay


becuase your gay, and all gays are stupid. Now mince on back to the lizard section :Na_Na_Na_Na:

BTW you owe me a pint if I ever make it to one of these


----------



## Spikebrit

bladeblaster said:


> becuase your gay, and all gays are stupid. Now mince on back to the lizard section :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> BTW you owe me a pint if I ever make it to one of these


bloody hetro's, with all your straightness :Na_Na_Na_Na: it's just so wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I do, next time your about i'll get you one in, the pub does some awesome bitters. 

Jay


----------



## SammyJo

Bump!

Tonight guys


----------



## Spikebrit

SammyJo said:


> Bump!
> 
> Tonight guys


I hope to see everyone there. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Tonight is the night guys and girls, see you all there

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Hi all, 

Don't forget this Sunday (25th) is the next staffordshire exotics night. Last month was really busy so hopefully we can get the same on sunday. 

If anyone who took pictures can upload them then that would be great as i still have uploaded all the ones I took, plus they were rubbish. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Hi all, 

Don't forget this Sunday (25th) is the next staffordshire exotics night. Last month was really busy so hopefully we can get the same on sunday. 

If anyone who took pictures can upload them then that would be great as i still have uploaded all the ones I took, plus they were rubbish. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Hi all, 

Don't forget this Sunday (25th) is the next staffordshire exotics night. Last month was really busy so hopefully we can get the same on sunday. 

If anyone who took pictures can upload them then that would be great as i still have uploaded all the ones I took, plus they were rubbish. 

Jay


----------



## racingbrett

How could we forget , ill bring my camera this time and try fire a few off.


----------



## Spikebrit

racingbrett said:


> How could we forget , ill bring my camera this time and try fire a few off.


Cheers, im going to bring my partners thisweek which i can just about use. After taking pictures on my mates camera last month and them all being blured, then not uploading lol. 

Need to show people how busy it really was, its surprising me exactly how many people we are getting turning up every month, i didnt know we had that many keepers in stoke. 

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Spikebrit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Don't forget this Sunday (25th) is the next staffordshire exotics night. Last month was really busy so hopefully we can get the same on sunday.
> 
> If anyone who took pictures can upload them then that would be great as i still have uploaded all the ones I took, plus they were rubbish.
> 
> Jay


I hopefully should be comming  thats provided I can get back LOL.
il bring the camera! if all goes well


----------



## Spikebrit

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I hopefully should be comming  thats provided I can get back LOL.
> il bring the camera! if all goes well


sweet, look forward to seeing you there mate. 

I'll leave you in charge of pictures then. Im sure we can sort a lift out for you. I might end up driving so should be able to drop you off.

Jay


----------



## boabloketony

Spikebrit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Don't forget this Sunday (25th) is the next staffordshire exotics night. Last month was really busy so hopefully we can get the same on sunday.
> 
> If anyone who took pictures can upload them then that would be great as i still have uploaded all the ones I took, *plus they were rubbish*.
> 
> Jay


In his defense, they were rubbish :whistling2:

Here is one of his 'good' ones. It was a great turnout and I look forward to the next one 













Lots of reptiles plus great people. Some had left by the time Jay got round to using the camera


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Spikebrit said:


> sweet, look forward to seeing you there mate.
> 
> I'll leave you in charge of pictures then. Im sure we can sort a lift out for you. I might end up driving so should be able to drop you off.
> 
> Jay


That would be awesome Jay, its burslem I need to get back too? if thats possible I can get there myself its just the getting back part.
So just let me know 



boabloketony said:


> In his defense, they were rubbish :whistling2:
> 
> Here is one of his 'good' ones. It was a great turnout and I look forward to the next one
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of reptiles plus great people. Some had left by the time Jay got round to using the camera


 
Haha


----------



## Spikebrit

Salazare Slytherin said:


> That would be awesome Jay, its burslem I need to get back too? if thats possible I can get there myself its just the getting back part.
> So just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha



how far is that from stoke?? Its not that far if i remeber rightly?

There are more pictures comng when tony pulls his finger out lol. 

jay


----------



## Demonlude

Spikebrit said:


> Need to show people how busy it really was, its surprising me exactly how many people we are getting turning up every month, i didnt know we had that many keepers in stoke.
> 
> Jay


Look forward to seeing you again gorgeous :razz:


----------



## Spikebrit

one more from last week










Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

one more from last week










Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

one more from last week










Jay


----------



## mort13

Oh thank God the pics a bit blurred as I'm on it :lol2:

I'm going to try and come again,I may have the kids with me again :blush: Thanks for making us feel so welcome at the last meet,it was great. :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

mort13 said:


> Oh thank God the pics a bit blurred as I'm on it :lol2:
> 
> I'm going to try and come again,I may have the kids with me again :blush: Thanks for making us feel so welcome at the last meet,it was great. :2thumb:


Theres a better one of you here posted by tony on the thread in general chat section










Look forward to seeing you on sunday

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Spikebrit said:


> how far is that from stoke?? Its not that far if i remeber rightly?
> 
> There are more pictures comng when tony pulls his finger out lol.
> 
> jay


 
I have absaloutely no idea lol I don't know the area well enough... its just up the road from Hanley though if thats any help? I could probibly do a 10 minute walk from there.


----------



## mort13

You know what,I never realised there was a general chat section! Thankfully got my back to the camera on that one. May bring my camera if the kids give me chance to use it. 
Looking forward to it. :2thumb:


----------



## LolaBunny

Spikebrit said:


> one more from last week
> 
> image
> 
> Jay


Oh dear, I see me lol


----------



## boabloketony

Badges with RFUK usernames on should be compulsary! I had no idea that so many people from RFUK attended :whip:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

boabloketony said:


> Badges with RFUK usernames on should be compulsary! I had no idea that so many people from RFUK attended :whip:


 
errrm! no! I was the one that called you a :censor::censor::censor: at some point:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## boabloketony

Salazare Slytherin said:


> errrm! no! I was the one that called you a :censor::censor::censor: at some point:whistling2::lol2:


haha well I go early with Jay as he lives around the corner from me so if he picks you up, then .... :bash::whip:


----------



## LolaBunny

boabloketony said:


> Badges with RFUK usernames on should be compulsary! I had no idea that so many people from RFUK attended :whip:


But ima ninja so I cant wear a badge.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

boabloketony said:


> haha well I go early with Jay as he lives around the corner from me so if he picks you up, then .... :bash::whip:


:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
mrs doubtfire just came to mind


----------



## boabloketony

PrincessYoshi said:


> But ima ninja so I cant wear a badge.


:hmm: which one were you? Give me a clue :flrt:


----------



## LolaBunny

boabloketony said:


> :hmm: which one were you? Give me a clue :flrt:


The quite boring one  lol 

Lol that pic is so bad of me lol. 

I'm bottom right girl with black hair


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

whos taking animals? if so what you taking?
I aint sadly, they are either too stressy, defensive or rescued and not in good nick.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> The quite boring one  lol
> 
> Lol that pic is so bad of me lol.
> 
> I'm bottom right girl with black hair


 
il sit next to you then ...:whistling2:


----------



## LolaBunny

PrincessYoshi said:


> The quite boring one  lol
> 
> Lol that pic is so bad of me lol.
> 
> I'm bottom right girl with black hair


I feel like a superhero giving away my identity lol!


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> whos taking animals? if so what you taking?
> I aint sadly, they are either too stressy, defensive or rescued and not in good nick.


Nothing lol told you i was boring. 

But i am picking up a corn so won't be leaving empty handed.

I dunno i might take something. Lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> I feel like a superhero giving away my identity lol!


LOL... awwww and so you should!


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> il sit next to you then ...:whistling2:


Yay totally made a friend lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Nothing lol told you i was boring.
> 
> But i am picking up a corn so won't be leaving empty handed.
> 
> I dunno i might take something. Lol


 I love corn snakes.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Yay totally made a friend lol


hehe  I am actually quite boring too so there we go!


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I love corn snakes.


Haha me too  
Stuck trying to think of a name for my new little one. 

So Mr slytherin, you better introduce yourself to me if you go now you know my identity and all thay shizz lol


----------



## boabloketony

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hehe  I am actually quite boring too so there we go!


oh, not sitting at your end of the room then :lol2:


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hehe  I am actually quite boring too so there we go!


We can be boring together lol!


----------



## LolaBunny

boabloketony said:


> oh, not sitting at your end of the room then :lol2:


That means you'll be on the uncool side of the room...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Haha me too
> Stuck trying to think of a name for my new little one.
> 
> So Mr slytherin, you better introduce yourself to me if you go now you know my identity and all thay shizz lol


Hehe! I will be one of the ones with a camera and probibly wearing a pink power ranger outfit!,  so don't be afraid to say Hi first.:blush:



boabloketony said:


> oh, not sitting at your end of the room then :lol2:


 
I will give you the manly stare! hmph.:lol2:
seriously if you bring anything I want pics dammit!



PrincessYoshi said:


> We can be boring together lol!


We can


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hehe! I will be one of the ones with a camera and probibly wearing a red hood,  so don't be afraid to say Hi first.:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you the manly stare! hmph.:lol2:
> seriously if you bring anything I want pics dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> We can


Ahh so if there is any bad pics of me I shall Blaim you. 
I shall say hi if I remember lol i forget things and will be totally too excitied with my neww snakey lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Ahh so if there is any bad pics of me I shall Blaim you.
> I shall say hi if I remember lol i forget things and will be totally too excitied with my neww snakey lol


Well its not the best camera in the world but it does just fine for me  so I am not promising anything! LOL.

Thats absaloutely fine theres a few peeps I havent seen in a while for one reason or another so I had better show my face this time 

If I see you I will say Hi  especially if I go around for extra piccies of your new corn snake


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well its not the best camera in the world but it does just fine for me  so I am not promising anything! LOL.
> 
> Thats absaloutely fine theres a few peeps I havent seen in a while for one reason or another so I had better show my face this time
> 
> If I see you I will say Hi  especially if I go around for extra piccies of your new corn snake


Lol I shall hide outta the way then! 

Yeah ive only been twice so I'm still getting to know peoples faces  

Haha Pfft my corn will be the most beautiful thing in the room lol!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Lol I shall hide outta the way then!
> 
> Yeah ive only been twice so I'm still getting to know peoples faces
> 
> Haha Pfft my corn will be the most beautiful thing in the room lol!


 
I've only been to this one once.:blush:
and noooo you must sit and be boring with me for a while while I stare out that tony boa bloke!.:whistling2:


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I've only been to this one once.:blush:
> and noooo you must sit and be boring with me for a while while I stare out that tony boa bloke!.:whistling2:


You do realise I'm gonna call you Mr slyherin now on Sunday Haha 

Haha we can stare at him together from the cool side of the room.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> You do realise I'm gonna call you Mr slyherin now on Sunday Haha
> 
> Haha we can stare at him together from the cool side of the room.


 
Hehe yeah we can.
he really is a good guy on the forum though  and you can call me mr slytherin! I like that :2thumb: I shall call you mrs yoshi:no1:


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hehe yeah we can.
> he really is a good guy on the forum though  and you can call me mr slytherin! I like that :2thumb: I shall call you mrs yoshi:no1:


Lol you don't get many good guys on here to be fair. 

Miss yoshi  haha

Ima going to sleep lol enjoy the rest of your night


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Lol you don't get many good guys on here to be fair.
> 
> Miss yoshi  haha
> 
> Ima going to sleep lol enjoy the rest of your night


true, and yeah you too, I am gonna pour a drink watch the end of this (what ever it is) and then go to bed myself.
night mrs yoshi.:2thumb:


----------



## mort13

My God,that was a close call. I went my first last month and took Ollivander with me....didn't realise there was a chance of the Slytherin founder being there! :lol2:
I'm going to watch out for strange stares and funky outfits then so I know who's who!


----------



## Spikebrit

mort13 said:


> My God,that was a close call. I went my first last month and took Ollivander with me....didn't realise there was a chance of the Slytherin founder being there! :lol2:
> I'm going to watch out for strange stares and funky outfits then so I know who's who!


Im more scared he's going to be dressed as the pink power ranger, and that he has to get in my car lol. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have absaloutely no idea lol I don't know the area well enough... its just up the road from Hanley though if thats any help? I could probibly do a 10 minute walk from there.


Drop me a PM with your postcode on.

Jay


----------



## racingbrett

ill make sure to take a photo of the elusive pink power ranger if he turns up 

which is the cool end then :/


----------



## Spikebrit

racingbrett said:


> ill make sure to take a photo of the elusive pink power ranger if he turns up
> 
> which is the cool end then :/


LMAO If he is not dressed as a pink power ranger, then I am going to be disappointed. 

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mort13 said:


> My God,that was a close call. I went my first last month and took Ollivander with me....didn't realise there was a chance of the Slytherin founder being there! :lol2:
> I'm going to watch out for strange stares and funky outfits then so I know who's who!


HAHAAHAH seriosuly don't expect too much! you know il be lurking in the corner somewhere in my invisibility cloak! 8)



Spikebrit said:


> Im more scared he's going to be dressed as the pink power ranger, and that he has to get in my car lol.
> 
> Jay


psml! don't worry haha although I think I have just decided my next fancy dress costume! :2thumb:



Spikebrit said:


> LMAO If he is not dressed as a pink power ranger, then I am going to be disappointed.
> 
> Jay


HAHAHA
will send you my post code mate.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

racingbrett said:


> ill make sure to take a photo of the elusive pink power ranger if he turns up
> 
> which is the cool end then :/


just look for the one with the pink power ranger :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spikebrit

only a few days to go now guys and girls

@ Salazare Slytherin I hpe your getting you outfit together. 

jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Spikebrit said:


> only a few days to go now guys and girls
> 
> @ Salazare Slytherin I hpe your getting you outfit together.
> 
> jay


 
psml I wish I never said that now.:whistling2:
like taming! don't set expectations! :lol2:


----------



## Guest

Spikebrit said:


> only a few days to go now guys and girls
> 
> @ Salazare Slytherin I hpe your getting you outfit together.
> 
> jay


I might have to come to this if hes waiting a Tutu


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jaggers said:


> I might have to come to this if hes waiting a Tutu


 
I wont be! haha LOL! but you should come! would be great to meet you in person anyways.


----------



## Spikebrit

Jaggers said:


> I might have to come to this if hes waiting a Tutu


LMAO, pink power ranger in a tutu. I think this is a must now. 

Jay


----------



## Guest

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I wont be! haha LOL! but you should come! would be great to meet you in person anyways.


Its a bit far but one day


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Spikebrit said:


> LMAO, pink power ranger in a tutu. I think this is a must now.
> 
> Jay


LOL



Jaggers said:


> Its a bit far but one day


awwww


----------



## LolaBunny

See you all tonight


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> See you all tonight


I couldn't find or see you! dunno if you seen me lol.
but it has been a good night overall 

P.S Jay thanks for everything! I had a good time and was nice having a good chat pics of some stunnign snakes to follow


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I couldn't find or see you! dunno if you seen me lol.
> but it has been a good night overall
> 
> P.S Jay thanks for everything! I had a good time and was nice having a good chat pics of some stunnign snakes to follow


Just proves that Ima amazing ninja.


----------



## Spikebrit

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I couldn't find or see you! dunno if you seen me lol.
> but it has been a good night overall
> 
> P.S Jay thanks for everything! I had a good time and was nice having a good chat pics of some stunnign snakes to follow


Glad to see you on sunday and you were more then welcome to the lift etc. 

Im waiting for everyone to post pics. 



*PS, don't forget next month we have a special guest visitor* :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Demonlude

Spikebrit said:


> *PS, don't forget next month we have a special guest visitor* :gasp::gasp::gasp:


But I'm ALWAYS there Jay!


----------



## LolaBunny

Spikebrit said:


> Glad to see you on sunday and you were more then welcome to the lift etc.
> 
> Im waiting for everyone to post pics.
> 
> 
> 
> *PS, don't forget next month we have a special guest visitor* :gasp::gasp::gasp:


There is loads of pics on Facebook  haha.


----------



## Spikebrit

PrincessYoshi said:


> There is loads of pics on Facebook  haha.


Yer but im too lazy to stael them and upload them to photo bucket lol. So i need somone else too, plus im at work lo. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Demonlude said:


> But I'm ALWAYS there Jay!


I know with your groping and everything lol. 

Jay


----------



## LolaBunny

(Yes I asked permission from the guy in the photo before anyone asks)


----------



## LolaBunny

Waiting for people to get back to me on fb before posting more with peoples faces in


----------



## LolaBunny

A few more  

























http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp25/EmoBabySammy_x/551543_3546897114294_1328522198_3313968_514902805_n.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp25/EmoBabySammy_x/IMAG1925.jpg


----------



## Spikebrit

PrincessYoshi said:


> Waiting for people to get back to me on fb before posting more with peoples faces in


Thanks hun thats really appriciated, saves me doing it. I was going to ask the guy who runs the SES facebook page for us, but that involved them being emailed to me, me downloading them and then putting them on here, which is so much flaff lol. 

I promise to bring some more lizards next month, but with the house move i really didnt fancy moving some of the animals again in such a short space of time. 

Jay


----------



## LolaBunny

Spikebrit said:


> Thanks hun thats really appriciated, saves me doing it. I was going to ask the guy who runs the SES facebook page for us, but that involved them being emailed to me, me downloading them and then putting them on here, which is so much flaff lol.
> 
> I promise to bring some more lizards next month, but with the house move i really didnt fancy moving some of the animals again in such a short space of time.
> 
> Jay


No worrys, like to help when I can.


----------



## Spikebrit

PrincessYoshi said:


> No worrys, like to help when I can.



That's what we like. The more help we have the better it runs. 

jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I will get some pics up when I get a free chance, should be tonight or tomorrow.

There was some stunning snakes there though and I really fell in love with Bob the dumereli 

Although I didn't actually get one of Bob by himself? hmmm
I might fetch my royal over next time provided he isnt shedding again.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Spikebrit said:


> Glad to see you on sunday and you were more then welcome to the lift etc.
> 
> Im waiting for everyone to post pics.
> 
> 
> 
> *PS, don't forget next month we have a special guest visitor* :gasp::gasp::gasp:


 
oh that sounds exciting!:gasp:


----------



## Spikebrit

Salazare Slytherin said:


> oh that sounds exciting!:gasp:


it will be, should be a really good night, with some especially rare and exciting stuff. 

Though reading that comment sounds really perverted lol

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Spikebrit said:


> it will be, should be a really good night, with some especially rare and exciting stuff.
> 
> Though reading that comment sounds really perverted lol
> 
> Jay


 
Haha! well! that depends on who it is 8)

Lol I tagged you guys into some pics on facebook but the laptop is freezing so I can't do much else with photbucket at the minute.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Right with the way this laptop is there is no garuntee what is gonna happen with these pics but I will give it a shot.
p.s ignore the date, the camera was second hand and I cant fiure out how to sort the date yet, it came with no instructions lol.


















































































































I do have other ones but the above ones ^^ before this post are much better.:2thumb:
There was some damn nice animals there and a lovely bunch of peopple! we need a few more lizards next time


----------



## Spikebrit

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Right with the way this laptop is there is no garuntee what is gonna happen with these pics but I will give it a shot.
> p.s ignore the date, the camera was second hand and I cant fiure out how to sort the date yet, it came with no instructions lol.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I do have other ones but the above ones ^^ before this post are much better.:2thumb:
> There was some damn nice animals there and a lovely bunch of peopple! we need a few more lizards next time


ooo very nice. I did see the facebook tags as well, thanks. 

I will bring some more lizards along next month. One month i dont bring anything and everyone starts moaning lol. 

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Spikebrit said:


> ooo very nice. I did see the facebook tags as well, thanks.
> 
> I will bring some more lizards along next month. One month i dont bring anything and everyone starts moaning lol.
> 
> Jay


 
:lol2: well you did have some nice ones the first time I came.:lol2::whistling2: wish I had the camera then.:2thumb:


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :lol2: well you did have some nice ones the first time I came.:lol2::whistling2: wish I had the camera then.:2thumb:


Ace pics dude.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Ace pics dude.


fankoo kind ninja


----------



## mort13

Salazare Slytherin said:


> fankoo kind ninja


I think there were 2 ninja's there as you've taken pics of the Olive python from the angle as me....I don't remember standing to anyone in a pink power ranger suit though,otherwise I'd have said Hi!! :lol2:


----------



## LolaBunny

mort13 said:


> I think there were 2 ninja's there as you've taken pics of the Olive python from the angle as me....I don't remember standing to anyone in a pink power ranger suit though,otherwise I'd have said Hi!! :lol2:


Woah, I have the ninja job covered. 

You can be my sidekick... Haha


----------



## Spikebrit

This is turning into a meeting of ninja's lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Haha! I should be at the next one hopefully, it was a good night.
I will fetch the invisibility cloak next time. 8)

*poof dissapears in a whirl of green smoke*


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mort13 said:


> I think there were 2 ninja's there as you've taken pics of the Olive python from the angle as me....I don't remember standing to anyone in a pink power ranger suit though,otherwise I'd have said Hi!! :lol2:


Good to know my ID is seen by only a few!:lol2:
Hopefully will see you at the next one


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Good to know my ID is seen by only a few!:lol2:
> Hopefully will see you at the next one


Pfft i saw ya!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Pfft i saw ya!!


shhhhhhh! :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Khonsu

And the next meeting date is ?


----------



## LolaBunny

Aimo said:


> And the next meeting date is ?


29th I think. Last Sunday of the month


----------



## Spikebrit

A video showing some pictures from the last few meets.

Staffordshire Exotics Society - YouTube

Enjoy and let us know what you think

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Spikebrit said:


> A video showing some pictures from the last few meets.
> 
> Staffordshire Exotics Society - YouTube
> 
> Enjoy and let us know what you think
> 
> Jay


 
Good video love that song too haha  some of my pics are on there. :2thumb:


----------



## LolaBunny

Spikebrit said:


> A video showing some pictures from the last few meets.
> 
> Staffordshire Exotics Society - YouTube
> 
> Enjoy and let us know what you think
> 
> Jay


There is one sexy corn snake in there, who did that belong too?!?!? .... oh Yeh, ME!


----------



## Vickyhayes

Ppppffffffttt! I take animals every time and not one picture of them has made it on here or facebook :lol2: Just means Ill have to take my own camera....:whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit

prod me when im walking round with the camera next time. If it helps theres jno pictures of mine either lol.

Jay


----------



## LolaBunny

Vickyhayes said:


> Ppppffffffttt! I take animals every time and not one picture of them has made it on here or facebook :lol2: Just means Ill have to take my own camera....:whistling2:


I wouldn't worry, I took my own pic of my corn hahaa! 

You deffo need to take your own camera next time.


----------



## Vickyhayes

Ok, but remember you told me to prod you, im not responsible for any bruising/crying that may occur because of it! 

Theres a pic of me, but noone really wants to see that :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit

Vickyhayes said:


> Ok, but remember you told me to prod you, im not responsible for any bruising/crying that may occur because of it!
> 
> Theres a pic of me, but noone really wants to see that :lol2:


LMAO, now im scared lol 

Jay


----------



## Vickyhayes

Spikebrit said:


> LMAO, now im scared lol
> 
> Jay


Well you should be.... nah im just kidding, I wont make you bleed :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit

Vickyhayes said:


> Well you should be.... nah im just kidding, I wont make you bleed :lol2:


If this is going to turn into kinky's anonymous with bondage then i think we need to change the name of the group lol. 



Also on the 27th May, Gill from www.justairplant.com will be visiting the meet, and between her and myself we will be demonstrating how to plant up a viv, what to use etc. Gill will also be bringing along a selection of plants for sale that are reptile safe. 

We will not be taking over the whole room but in a corner we will be planting a viv and generally chatting about the process. 

Hopefully this will interest a few people

jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Complete wild shot in the dark here but does anyone around here know of anyone selling an A.seemani tarantula (costa rican zebra)?
:whistling2:

and I will try and make this one again, not sure though.


----------



## justairplants

Spikebrit said:


> If this is going to turn into kinky's anonymous with bondage then i think we need to change the name of the group lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Also on the 27th May, Gill from www.justairplant.com will be visiting the meet, and between her and myself we will be demonstrating how to plant up a viv, what to use etc. Gill will also be bringing along a selection of plants for sale that are reptile safe.
> 
> We will not be taking over the whole room but in a corner we will be planting a viv and generally chatting about the process.
> 
> Hopefully this will interest a few people
> 
> jay


Really looking forward to it. Should be a good night


----------



## Spikebrit

justairplants said:


> Really looking forward to it. Should be a good night


there is only one bit i'm not looking forward to, you taking my money off me when i buy plants lol. 

I do need to get some more european sheet moss off you


Jay


----------



## justairplants

Spikebrit said:


> there is only one bit i'm not looking forward to, you taking my money off me when i buy plants lol.
> 
> I do need to get some more european sheet moss off you
> 
> 
> Jay


:lol2:
Should have plenty of moss available from the Chelsea display - fingers crossed you might be able to boast it is RHS Chelsea Flower Show award winning moss :whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit

Spikebrit said:


> there is only one bit i'm not looking forward to, you taking my money off me when i buy plants lol.
> 
> I do need to get some more european sheet moss off you
> 
> 
> Jay


Hi all, 

Dont forget this sunday (29th) is the next staffs exotics meet. 

I hope to see you all there. 

jay


----------



## LolaBunny

Spikebrit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Dont forget this sunday (29th) is the next staffs exotics meet.
> 
> I hope to see you all there.
> 
> jay


I'll be there


----------



## Spikebrit

PrincessYoshi said:


> I'll be there


cool, look forward to seeing you. will be bringing along some of my millipedes this week and other things. 

Jay


----------



## LolaBunny

Spikebrit said:


> cool, look forward to seeing you. will be bringing along some of my millipedes this week and other things.
> 
> Jay


Bump!!!! 

the facebook group! (Clickyy)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Bump!!!!
> 
> the facebook group! (Clickyy)


 
lol I am already on it .
Unfortunately I won't be comming to the next meet which I had a feeling something was going to happen.:devil::devil:


----------



## Spikebrit

Hi all hope to see everyone there tonight. 

Add us on facebook if you get a chance as well. 

jay


----------



## boabloketony

Great night tonight


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

boabloketony said:


> Great night tonight


What did I miss?
anything excting


----------



## boabloketony

Salazare Slytherin said:


> What did I miss?
> anything excting


 
Yes! 
I was there so that makes it exciting :whistling2:


----------



## LolaBunny

Good night  
ill post a few pics that i took later and see if i can grab ones that other people took.


----------



## Spikebrit

Salazare Slytherin said:


> What did I miss?
> anything excting


Loads, especially lots of a certain somone being shat on lol. 




boabloketony said:


> Yes!
> I was there so that makes it exciting :whistling2:


it was nice, i've still got to count my millipedes lol, after you spent all night eying them up. 



PrincessYoshi said:


> Good night
> ill post a few pics that i took later and see if i can grab ones that other people took.


thanks, i'd like to see if the one of my stenos was any good. 

jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

boabloketony said:


> Yes!
> I was there so that makes it exciting :whistling2:


LOL  I thought so.



Spikebrit said:


> Loads, especially lots of a certain somone being shat on lol.
> 
> 
> jay


 
I seen some of the pics on facebook although none of the shatting lmao, it looks like it was a good night  glad you all enjoyed it, will try and make the next one.:2thumb:


----------



## LolaBunny

Will post a few more later


----------



## Spikebrit

Thanks for posting the pics. I'm sure my steno is doing a porn pose in that pic. 

Also, I think, I may have added you on facebook if i got your name right lol


----------



## LolaBunny

Spikebrit said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. I'm sure my steno is doing a porn pose in that pic.
> 
> Also, I think, I may have added you on facebook if i got your name right lol


Haha he does look like the wants the girls! 

Nope, probs got the wrong name, I've just added you


----------



## Spikebrit

PrincessYoshi said:


> Haha he does look like the wants the girls!
> 
> Nope, probs got the wrong name, I've just added you


I'm hopping i know which one you are, as after you said that I have 3 adds lol. 

Jay


----------



## Khonsu

First time I attended, seemed like a good turn out, met a couple of people who I'd spoken with on the forum, good beer as well, see ya next time :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> First time I attended, seemed like a good turn out, met a couple of people who I'd spoken with on the forum, good beer as well, see ya next time :2thumb:


did i chat to you then??? i struggle putting names/faces to usernames lol

Jay


----------



## LolaBunny

Spikebrit said:


> I'm hopping i know which one you are, as after you said that I have 3 adds lol.
> 
> Jay


Just seen this lol 

Im Sammy


----------



## Khonsu

Spikebrit said:


> did i chat to you then??? i struggle putting names/faces to usernames lol
> 
> Jay


Difficult to say as I didn't know you before coming so even if we nodded in each others general direction i wouldn't know if I had spoken to you :blush: damm, new I was doing something wrong, maybe all who have attended previously could post a mug shot then us newbie visitors would have a head start : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> Difficult to say as I didn't know you before coming so even if we nodded in each others general direction i wouldn't know if I had spoken to you :blush: damm, new I was doing something wrong, maybe all who have attended previously could post a mug shot then us newbie visitors would have a head start : victory:


where you the ones there early as we were setting up?

I do try and chat to everyone, as its me and the other guy organising it. I was the short ish thin guy, short hair, piercing in ear wearing a beige jumper who talks fast lol. I brought the millipedes and various geckos to the meet

Jay


----------



## Khonsu

Nope, didn't get there until 8.30ish, I was the giner/grey haired fat git with beard & glasses talking to Vicky & her other half, I brought the Conant's Milksnakes, photo above, & the Tatar Sand Boa.:2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> Nope, didn't get there until 8.30ish, I was the giner/grey haired fat git with beard & glasses talking to Vicky & her other half, I brought the Conant's Milksnakes, photo above, & the Tatar Sand Boa.:2thumb:


ahhh i remember the bearded one lol. We did see you come in, was going to come say hi as i didnt recognize you but got carried away chatting. 

I was down the other end, talking about planted vivs and millipedes with people. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Hi all, 

Dont forget next sunday is the next meeting. 

Next Sunday 27th may, Gill from Justairplants.com will be visiting the Staffordshire Exotics Society meeting. She will be bringing plants and other bits and pieces. We will be planting out vivs and offering information. Gill will be doing small talks, selling excess plants and anything else we can do.

So if anyone out there is having issues, problems, or generally wants a hand with something then come along. We will also have a few fully planted vivariums ready for sale as well. 

Hope to see you all there. 

Jay


----------



## x Sarah x

Hello hello, is this where i come to learn about the meets in Stoke? 

Sooo, anyone pass through or by Meir on the way through, its just off the A50


----------



## Spikebrit

x Sarah x said:


> Hello hello, is this where i come to learn about the meets in Stoke?
> 
> Sooo, anyone pass through or by Meir on the way through, its just off the A50


Sorry for the late reply Sarah I've been busy, but you found us on facebook anyway lol. 

yep this is the place, I think there are a few people that pass through meir. if no one on here responds come and ask on our facebook page. 

jay


----------



## Khonsu

x Sarah x said:


> Hello hello, is this where i come to learn about the meets in Stoke?
> 
> Sooo, anyone pass through or by Meir on the way through, its just off the A50


Could maybe pick you up, I'm coming from Buxton via Leek so it's not a million miles out of my way, if you're stuck let me know


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> Could maybe pick you up, I'm coming from Buxton via Leek so it's not a million miles out of my way, if you're stuck let me know


Cheers feller, I think she is still after a lift, so will let her know. 

Dont forget everyone this sunday is the day. Gill will be there plants and all.

jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I find out tonight if I can get a lift there.


----------



## Spikebrit

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I find out tonight if I can get a lift there.


Hope to see you there, I will be taking loads of vivs and plants and things etc for a display if not i would offer you a lift.

jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

He says he doesn't think he will be back ontime :censor::whip:


----------



## LolaBunny

Sorry guys, can't get a lift, so gonna have to pass. 
Have a great night  
X


----------



## Spikebrit

Thats a shame guys and girls. It dhould be an awesome night at this rate. See you allll theree later

jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Looks like I am comming afterall spike  see you all later.
Been offerd very kindly a lift


----------



## justairplants

Sorry couldn't make it last night. Got about 50 miles up the road and then felt really ropey so had to turn back again. Hopefully we will rearrange it for another meet.


----------



## LolaBunny

Thank you to aimo for the lift  
Was nice to get to talk to you


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Yeah big thanks to Aimo too your a star mate, was great meeting you and loved your skinks too.:2thumb:

Was another good night.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PICS









































































more still to come.


----------



## LolaBunny

Please can I nick the one of me holding the rat snake??


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Please can I nick the one of me holding the rat snake??


 
Of course you can hun x beautiful snake wasn't it? we should have done a runner while we had the chance.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Of course you can hun x beautiful snake wasn't it? we should have done a runner while we had the chance.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeahh such a beaut. 
I hardly ever handle anyone else's snakes, don't wanna get chomped on lol! But, that one I liked!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Yeahh such a beaut.
> I hardly ever handle anyone else's snakes, don't wanna get chomped on lol! But, that one I liked!


 
I am not too botherd, it is the retics I am not comfortible with, they are far too fast for my liking, and just their overall way of turning around unpredictibly, let me near the burm over the retic anyday haha.:2thumb:

I enjoyed the guys who brought the dumerli boas to the meet before last though, they were pretty cool.:2thumb:


----------



## LolaBunny

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am not too botherd, it is the retics I am not comfortible with, they are far too fast for my liking, and just their overall way of turning around unpredictibly, let me near the burm over the retic anyday haha.:2thumb:
> 
> I enjoyed the guys who brought the dumerli boas to the meet before last though, they were pretty cool.:2thumb:


Big snakes freak me out lol! 

Next month, ill be taking a baby hognose or two


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Big snakes freak me out lol!
> 
> Next month, ill be taking a baby hognose or two


 
I wont be able to go to the next one I don't think, they are buggering off on holiday somewhere so again no lift.


----------



## Spikebrit

Dont forget guys next meeting is this sunday 24th and we will have a local zoo arriving with some funky bop load of other awesome animals. 

come along and have fun. 

jay


----------



## Khonsu

Just realised can't make it this Sunday

Poo, poo, poo, going to miss the zoo :gasp:


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> Just realised can't make it this Sunday
> 
> Poo, poo, poo, going to miss the zoo :gasp:


im sure you can re arrange the other plans, think of the zoo birds of prey, owls, racoons and loads of other things to play with

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

I hope we are all looking forward to sunday. 

I know I am

Jay


----------



## trigger

I am looking forward to sunday but there will be no raccoons!!


----------



## Spikebrit

trigger said:


> I am looking forward to sunday but there will be no raccoons!!


 was the owls will make up for it though. 

jay


----------



## LolaBunny

Yup. I'm looking forward to it! 

Picking up a new cuddle critter to add to my zoo!!


----------



## racingbrett

Bump up, its tonight folks hope you can all make it.


----------



## Spikebrit

Don't forget tonight is the night guys, and we have a funky zoo turning up. 

See yuo all there. 
Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Sorry couldn't make this one  
Can't beleive I missed the zoo though, hope everyone got some ace pics though 

Spike I still have some pics of your little rocky haha.


----------



## Spikebrit

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Sorry couldn't make this one
> Can't beleive I missed the zoo though, hope everyone got some ace pics though
> 
> Spike I still have some pics of your little rocky haha.


will have to get them off you at some point. 

You missed an amzing night. 

Have to say it was one of my favorite nights the owls were amazing, as was the skink and the coeti (spelling) more so because of all it's hyperness it fell asleep on my with a banana lol. 

Pictures will be posted up later but they are amazing. 

Jay


----------



## LolaBunny




----------



## Spikebrit

Some ace pics there, thanks for posting. I'll stick some of mine up, though the coeti (spelling) was awesome.

jay


----------



## LolaBunny

He was sooo cute with his banana! 

I liked the skunk  

And of course, my little ferret that i took homee!


----------



## Spikebrit

PrincessYoshi said:


> He was sooo cute with his banana!
> 
> I liked the skunk
> 
> And of course, my little ferret that i took homee!


Im sure there was more banana over my jumper then he ate. Though that little 'changeable' owl as i called it no idea what the real name was, was amazing. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

just for interest the radio presenter that was at the last meet has broadcasted the interviews he did on the night. We are on there along with a load of different members as well. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...art_and_Amy_Latest_from_the_Barclays_scandal/

we are on from 2.48.00

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Massive favor guys. The meeting at the end of this month we need record turn outs. 

The pub we use has had a new manager in, he is a little apprehensive of having a room of reptiles. So we want to show him how many of us turn up (thus buying drinks and making him money) and how good we all are. if we can get lots of people along that night and show how well supported it is he wont have any reason to even think about saying anything. 

Jay


----------



## Khonsu

Sounds like a plan, see you there : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> Sounds like a plan, see you there : victory:


looking forward to see you there. If you can drag people along that would be great. More the better. 

We also have about loads of prices worth hundreds of pounds on offer to raise some money too. 

Jay


----------



## Khonsu

Is this the same day as CREAKS show ?


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> Is this the same day as CREAKS show ?


It is indeed, we shall be at CREAKS all day as well on various tables, and then coming back so if you want anything collecting let us know. 

We will also have Gill from justairplants coming back with us too fo those that want help with planted viv. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Just another bump, we will be at CREAKS if anyone wants animals colelcted and brought along to the meet let us know and we can organise something. We will have tables there so its no trouble. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Hi All dont forget the meeting this sunday. 

We need the best turn out ever if we can. 

We have various breeders of rare lizards and snakes coming along so there will be lots of unusual animals about. 

We also have Gill from Just Airplants coming along to talk about planted vivs, display plants etc and also have various items for sale. 

It should be a great night. 

Jay


----------



## LolaBunny

Sorry guys. 

Cant get a lift. Hope its a good night


----------



## chameleonkev

Could someone please pm me when the next meeting is, I breed panther chameleons an would like to come see if there are many other chameleon owners in the area, I'm one of only two in the country with a WC breeding pair of masoala so a few of you might find them interesting, I will be bringing one of my male jacksons along with me to, thanks


----------



## Spikebrit

chameleonkev said:


> Could someone please pm me when the next meeting is, I breed panther chameleons an would like to come see if there are many other chameleon owners in the area, I'm one of only two in the country with a WC breeding pair of masoala so a few of you might find them interesting, I will be bringing one of my male jacksons along with me to, thanks


We meet on the last sunday of each month. The next meeting will be on the 26th august. 

We have a few members who have an interest in chams so you will diffidently have a market. There are also a few of us who breed various cham species.

We look forward to seeing you and the chams next week. As you are bringing liverstock just have a read of the first post in this thread about our guidelines for livestock such as you must have had them for 6 months, must be parasite and infection free, need to be secured in a contain upon entering and leaving the venue, and are brought at your own risk. 

regards
Jay


----------



## chameleonkev

Ok thank you


----------



## Spikebrit

chameleonkev said:


> Ok thank you


Your welcome, we hope to see you there. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Don't forget everyone this Sunday is the next meeting of SES, we have some great visitors planned so it should be a great night. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Not long to go now folks. 

Hope to see you all there. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

*Just to update as i forgot earlier this month we have G&D recuse brniging along some animals too. Along with some stories and info on what you can do to help.

we aso have a poultry breeder coming up with ducks, chickens and all other wonderful stuff. Its the perfect opportunity to ask all those questions for those of you interested in keeping chickens. 

I hope to see you all there. 
*


----------



## chameleonkev

can someone point me to the lad who kept the praying mantids please? I wouldn't mind a couple and il be coming for longer next time, had to get home but there was plenty of interest in the Jackson chameleon, I do have some for sale so the people that where interested can pm me, thanks


----------



## Spikebrit

chameleonkev said:


> can someone point me to the lad who kept the praying mantids please? I wouldn't mind a couple and il be coming for longer next time, had to get home but there was plenty of interest in the Jackson chameleon, I do have some for sale so the people that where interested can pm me, thanks


Gla you had fun. There are a few of us that keep mantids. Can you describe the guy you were referring too. 

Jay


----------



## chameleonkev

Spikebrit said:


> Gla you had fun. There are a few of us that keep mantids. Can you describe the guy you were referring too.
> 
> Jay


he was about 20 with short black hair, if not anyone who goes who i could buy some mantids of would be good


----------



## Spikebrit

chameleonkev said:


> he was about 20 with short black hair, if not anyone who goes who i could buy some mantids of would be good


Was it the guy that spent most of the time next to the RUBS getting the snakes out in the Green T-shirt?

Jay


----------



## chameleonkev

I think so yes


----------



## Spikebrit

chameleonkev said:


> I think so yes


I think i know who you mean, i so will give him a nudge. 

jay


----------



## chameleonkev

Thanks, I thought about buying some offline but the sligtest thin can kill them so I'd rather not


----------



## popitgoes

what is the date for this months?


----------



## Spikebrit

Sure i replied to this thread, it's this sunday (30th) 

Hope to see everyone there this sunday, we have a lady bing along a selection of parrots so it will be a very good night. 

Hope to see you all there. 
Jay


----------



## CREAKS Society

Can I just bump this up for those interested. The night starts at 7:30pm.
the staffordshire exotics society is part of creaks and is the biggest monthly meet of exotics in the country with a 270+ members each month. Please come down if you would like to meet new friends and interact with animals. This month we have a room full of parrots


----------



## Spikebrit

Don't forget guys tonight is the night guys. Really looking forward to it this month as we have loads of Parrots coing along. 

As CREAKS said above we are the largest reptile society now so its a great place to come and meet people and ahve a chat with like minded people. 

jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Spikebrit said:


> Don't forget guys tonight is the night guys. Really looking forward to it this month as we have loads of Parrots coing along.
> 
> As CREAKS said above we are the largest reptile society now so its a great place to come and meet people and ahve a chat with like minded people.
> 
> jay


I should be there tonight, il fetch the camera along too, parrots are well cool.:2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I should be there tonight, il fetch the camera along too, parrots are well cool.:2thumb:


sweet look forward to seeing you there. Looking forward to seeing these pictures. 

It should be an awesome night


Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Great night spike, great catchup with everyone, and thanks for that advice about the brample, I will drop you a line about the millipedes later in the week and we can sort something .

It was great seeing everyone again, and thanks popitgoes for the lift, there was some great snakes and birds there tonight.

Unfortunately my camera decided to bugger up half way through so only managed to get a few pics, I will post them up tomorrow when I get a chance.: victory:

Right, buggerd and off to bed. :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

It was an awesome night, loved the parrots and im so tempted to have one if it wasn't for the need for constant contact and everything else. 

Jay


----------



## popitgoes

hey dixon its ok mate anytime

was nice to meet you last night spike 

was a good night


----------



## LolaBunny

Sorry couldn't make it. 

Sal, hope you like your snakies


----------



## Spikebrit

popitgoes said:


> hey dixon its ok mate anytime
> 
> was nice to meet you last night spike
> 
> was a good night


Nice to meat you too. its always good to put user names to faces. the website i was talking about was Buy crickets, locust, mealworms and insects for reptiles - The Livefoods Warehouse if you can't get any springs from them I'll tub you some up. 




PrincessYoshi said:


> Sorry couldn't make it.
> 
> Sal, hope you like your snakies


Hope to see you next week. 

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PrincessYoshi said:


> Sorry couldn't make it.
> 
> Sal, hope you like your snakies


They are awesome, thanks hunnie  and they look stunning, as soon as the little ones have settled I will send you some piccys to let ya know how they are doing, how they are eating etc  

I can't wait for the rats to show through some of their adult colourations  
Yeah it was a shame you couldn't come to this one, there was some great snakes, including a massive african rock python, I don't think I have seen that bloke struggle so much with a snake before lmao.

I also have a female royal python arriving tomorrow  got a good deal on her for my chap greg for next year providing weight etc is good.


----------



## popitgoes

Spikebrit said:


> Nice to meat you too. its always good to put user names to faces. the website i was talking about was Buy crickets, locust, mealworms and insects for reptiles - The Livefoods Warehouse if you can't get any springs from them I'll tub you some up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see you next week.
> 
> Jay


thanks jay il take a look at the site now and also thanks for tubbing me some up in advance if i cant get hold of any


----------



## Khonsu

Whats the date of the next meeting ?


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> Whats the date of the next meeting ?


The next meeting will be Sunday 28th October, would be great to see you again. 



If you have kids, we are also co-organising a Halloween event. See below. 

Fenton Events Board and the Staffordshire Exotics Society are putting on a joint event for the Saturday before Halloween, 27th October at 6pm til 9pm. It is for both adults and children alike.

£3 for adults and £2 for children. Why risk your child's safety on the streets when they can enjoy Halloween in a safe environment. Fair rides, spooky story telling, pumpkin bowling, bush tucker trails, cakes, snakes, foxes, parrots, spiders and much much more. 

Please please come along - 116th Scout Hut, Brownsea Place, Off Blurton Road, Heron Cross

I wont be at this one due to a mates Stag but I hope you all go along and support it. Will be a great night out for the kids. 


Enjoy
Jay


----------



## Khonsu

Spikebrit said:


> The next meeting will be Sunday 28th October, would be great to see you again.


Hopefully see you there, brain like a sieve, attention span of . . . . oh look a cloud shaped like Milla Jovovich breasts . . . :whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> Hopefully see you there, brain like a sieve, attention span of . . . . oh look a cloud shaped like Milla Jovovich breasts . . . :whistling2:


LMAO, I know that feeling. 

Will remind you towards the end of this week lol


----------



## Vickyhayes

Spikebrit said:


> The next meeting will be Sunday 28th October, would be great to see you again.


Looking forward to it :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

Vickyhayes said:


> Looking forward to it :2thumb:


dont forget we have a Halloween night too, we've just had the meat for the bush tucker trial arrive, including Croc penis, python Lung, various brains and some surprises too. We are doing and adult and child one. 



Fenton Events Board and the Staffordshire Exotics Society are putting on a joint event for the Saturday before Halloween, 27th October at 6pm til 9pm. It is for both adults and children alike.

£3 for adults and £2 for children. Why risk your child's safety on the streets when they can enjoy Halloween in a safe environment. Fair rides, spooky story telling, pumpkin bowling, bush tucker trails, cakes, snakes, foxes, parrots, spiders and much much more. 

Please please come along - 116th Scout Hut, Brownsea Place, Off Blurton Road, Heron Cross

I wont be at this one due to a mates Stag but I hope you all go along and support it. Will be a great night out for the kids. 

Jay


----------



## Vickyhayes

Spikebrit said:


> dont forget we have a Halloween night too, we've just had the meat for the bush tucker trial arrive, including Croc penis, python Lung, various brains and some surprises too. We are doing and adult and child one.


Yes I heeard there were going to be penis' there :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit

Vickyhayes said:


> Yes I heeard there were going to be penis' there :lol2:


There's a camels lady parts there too lol. 

Hope to see you all on sunday too. 

jay


----------



## Vickyhayes

Spikebrit said:


> There's a camels lady parts there too lol.
> 
> Hope to see you all on sunday too.
> 
> jay


No comment! :lol2:


----------



## Khonsu

Mmmm. finallt managed to drag my backside over to Stoke again last night, apart from talking with two chaps for an hour it was a bit dead, well dead, well this assumes you exclude the CC fan club in the corner :gasp:


----------



## racingbrett

was a bit quieter than usual last night but thats because of the huge Halloween event the society co-organised that went on the night before, think there was over 400 people at that one.
Exotic Halloween Night - YouTube


----------



## Khonsu

racingbrett said:


> was a bit quieter than usual last night but thats because of the huge Halloween event the society co-organised that went on the night before, think there was over 400 people at that one.
> Exotic Halloween Night - YouTube


Maybe it would have been idea to cancel the rep night then :whistling2:


----------



## racingbrett

The night wasn't really advertised much for this reason, and i believe it was stated that anyone coming should get down on the saturday.... the reason it was still on and not cancelled was simply because some people still wanted to come and have a quite night and a catch up with friends.


----------



## MICKYP

normally theres a huge amount of people at the meet but as brett says the meet wasnt really advertised due to the huge halloween night the day b4 and many people travelled down and attended that im sorry your experience wasnt a good 1 but the meet was kept on for people to chat and catch up and give their views on the halloween night plus a lovely lady liz brought us a load of homemade cupcakes to the meet to keep us happy : victory:


----------



## ellierose

I never realised that true friends were classed as a fan club. As previously mentioned, it was quiet last night due to a hugely successful halloween night before, so last night it was just good friends catching up.. There's no pleasing everyone though : victory:


----------



## Khonsu

If it was previously made clear that Sunday night was to be a quiet night/non event then I apologise, when I asked what night the next meet was the r4sponse was Sunday 28th, not Sunday 28th but not many people coming because . . . 

Comments in respect of fan club still apply, my opinion, nobody elses, I have been before & this bit didn't seem any different that previous, just more noticable due to the reduced number od people present, wasn't intended as a critism, just an personnal observation


----------



## MICKYP

i think a lot of people dont realise that as a lot of us that were at the meet are there every month and know 1another personally outside of the meets aswell its a shame that you feel like its a fan club bcuz we were sitting talking to cc who is a friend or ours and we dont get to see as much of him as wed like so when we do we try and catch up you were welcome to join in the conversation if youd of wished thats how people generally get 2 know 1another im sorry youve felt the need to post on this none of us would ever want some1 to feel excluded or dissapointed it also said on the posts about the halloween event and it was hoped that more people would of attended this months meet but as a lot of people had to travel on saturday they couldnt do both


----------



## Khonsu

MICKYP said:


> i think a lot of people dont realise that as a lot of us that were at the meet are there every month and know 1another personally outside of the meets aswell its a shame that you feel like its a fan club bcuz we were sitting talking to cc who is a friend or ours and we dont get to see as much of him as wed like so when we do we try and catch up you were welcome to join in the conversation if youd of wished thats how people generally get 2 know 1another im sorry youve felt the need to post on this none of us would ever want some1 to feel excluded or dissapointed it also said on the posts about the halloween event and it was hoped that more people would of attended this months meet but as a lot of people had to travel on saturday they couldnt do both


Comments noted, OK, maybe CC fan club probably wasn't the most complementry turn of phrase but to an "outsider" that's how it comes across. I do appreciate it is good to catch up with old friends & that this is a focal point for for such, however for those who aren't in this click it can be off puutting to say the least, some of us don't live local, for me it's just over an hour away, but are happy to make the effort to come, I can't make every meeting, family, work etc & I don't expect a group hug when I can there, it just feels a tad like you've walked into the saloon, the piano player stops playing & all eyes turrn to look at you, time for a sharp exit.

If I hadn't spoken to the Salazare & his mate it would have been a very quiet night indeed.

I'll get me coat


----------



## MICKYP

like i say mate im sorry it felt like that to u i hope u come the next meet and just come over and join in all of us r really friendly and wel welcome anyone and everyone :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> Comments noted, OK, maybe CC fan club probably wasn't the most complementry turn of phrase but to an "outsider" that's how it comes across. I do appreciate it is good to catch up with old friends & that this is a focal point for for such, however for those who aren't in this click it can be off puutting to say the least, some of us don't live local, for me it's just over an hour away, but are happy to make the effort to come, I can't make every meeting, family, work etc & I don't expect a group hug when I can there, it just feels a tad like you've walked into the saloon, the piano player stops playing & all eyes turrn to look at you, time for a sharp exit.
> 
> If I hadn't spoken to the Salazare & his mate it would have been a very quiet night indeed.
> 
> I'll get me coat


I'm ill for a few days and everyone gets upset lol. 

I didn't manage to make either day  the Haloween event or our meet as i had a horrible sickness bug. Though the pictures and video look awesome (of the night not me being sick). I'm sure i remember you from some of the other meets so you know how busy we are normally and have seen some of the quests we bring in. (a lot of work and planning is put in by myself, CC and Adam to organise and keep the meets running)

I do apologize for not mentioning that this meet was going to be quieter, i just assumed as i posted that we were having a massive Halloween event. I wasn't at this one so can't comment on what went one. But I do appologize if you felt left out of any conversation and i am sure that was not their intention. As Mich mentioned above a lot of us are now good friends outside of the meets and so do spend some time having banter with each other when we do get to meet up so i'm sorry you saw this as a 'click' just join in in future honestly that's the best way we dont mind. 

I do hope this hasn't put you off coming to any of the following meets. Were I am sure we will try and make up for it. As of next month we will be back to our normal meets, hopefully if people turn up , with usual guest speakers, plus i'll be back illness free, i really want a fan club too lol. 


I really hope the one quiet night didnt put you off coming and i do hop to see you again. 

jay


----------



## Khonsu

Spikebrit said:


> I'm ill for a few days and everyone gets upset lol.
> 
> I didn't manage to make either day  the Haloween event or our meet as i had a horrible sickness bug. Though the pictures and video look awesome (of the night not me being sick). I'm sure i remember you from some of the other meets so you know how busy we are normally and have seen some of the quests we bring in. (a lot of work and planning is put in by myself, CC and Adam to organise and keep the meets running)
> 
> I do apologize for not mentioning that this meet was going to be quieter, i just assumed as i posted that we were having a massive Halloween event. I wasn't at this one so can't comment on what went one. But I do appologize if you felt left out of any conversation and i am sure that was not their intention. As Mich mentioned above a lot of us are now good friends outside of the meets and so do spend some time having banter with each other when we do get to meet up so i'm sorry you saw this as a 'click' just join in in future honestly that's the best way we dont mind.
> 
> I do hope this hasn't put you off coming to any of the following meets. Were I am sure we will try and make up for it. As of next month we will be back to our normal meets, hopefully if people turn up , with usual guest speakers, plus i'll be back illness free, i really want a fan club too lol.
> 
> 
> I really hope the one quiet night didnt put you off coming and i do hop to see you again.
> 
> jay


Hi jay, just put it down to me me being an a pain in the butt, if i was a lady I'd probably the time of the month :2thumb: Yeah I know they're noramlly busier than this & when it is the cc group doesn't necessarily dominate precedings.

By the way are you sure it wasn't a hangover :gasp:


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> Hi jay, just put it down to me me being an a pain in the butt, if i was a lady I'd probably the time of the month :2thumb: Yeah I know they're noramlly busier than this & when it is the cc group doesn't necessarily dominate precedings.
> 
> By the way are you sure it wasn't a hangover :gasp:


Im loving the phase CC group lol, im so going to refer to him forever as CC now. 

It was meant to be a hangover, i missed a mates stag night and everything due to this bug 2 days vomit and 2 days feeling bad was not good. ruined my weekend. 

Jay


----------



## Janine00

Spikebrit said:


> Im loving the phase CC group lol, im so going to refer to him forever as CC now.
> Jay


OK... now have an image in my head I don't really want.... :lol2:


----------



## LolaBunny

Aimo said:


> If it was previously made clear that Sunday night was to be a quiet night/non event then I apologise, when I asked what night the next meet was the r4sponse was Sunday 28th, not Sunday 28th but not many people coming because . . .
> 
> Comments in respect of fan club still apply, my opinion, nobody elses, I have been before & this bit didn't seem any different that previous, just more noticable due to the reduced number od people present, wasn't intended as a critism, just an personnal observation


You can chill in the reject corner with me next time dude


----------



## Khonsu

PrincessYoshi said:


> You can chill in the reject corner with me next time dude


Think its already got a chair with my name on :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

Janine00 said:


> OK... now have an image in my head I don't really want.... :lol2:
> image



LMAO that awesome, can i steal that and stick it on our fb page to wind him up lol. 

Jay


----------



## chameleonkev

Veiled (Yemen) chameleons for sale in tean, stoke on Trent. These are ready to go in three weeks for £35 each, if anyone is interested please pm me, happy to help new keepers of chameleons who are unsure of how to care for them and also don't mind if local people would like to come see them now to help understand and see how there kept, thanks


----------



## Spikebrit

Possibly the best night ever this sunday?? -25th at the usual place The White Star in Stoke. 

We have a lovely zoo coming to visit with monkeys, armadillos, meerkats, skunks and maybe even a penguin or 2...plus much much more. 

it is coupled to be one of the best nights so far with a wide array of exotic animals some many people wont have seen up close. Loads of people have said they are coming so make sure you are too. Don't miss out on your chance to stroke an armodilos and poke a monkey.

Hope to see you all there. 

jay


----------



## Khonsu

Sounds like fun ? hopefully see you there (I'll be the one in the corner :blush

If zoo in residence are we leaving rep's at home ?


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> Sounds like fun ? hopefully see you there (I'll be the one in the corner :blush
> 
> If zoo in residence are we leaving rep's at home ?


it should be a good one, no hiding wonder around and say hi, I'll be there so feel free to collar me. 

There will be reps there too, we just keep them separate, so the tables are on different ends and we ask people to avoid walking near the other animals whilst holding reps, and we monidor this as much as we can but ask people to use common sense too. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

*Staffordshire exotics Society meeting this Sunday 25th at the usual place The White Star in Stoke from 7:30 onwards - 2 days to go.

We have a lovely zoo coming to visit with monkeys, armadillos, meerkats, skunks and maybe even a penguin or 2...plus much much more.

it is coupled to be one of the best nights so far with a wide array of exotic animals some many people wont have seen up close. Loads of people have said they are coming so make sure you are too. Don't miss out on your chance to stroke an armodilos and poke a monkey.

Hope to see you all there.

*


----------



## Spikebrit

not long to go now for monkey and penguin hugs

woooooooo
Jay


----------



## Khonsu

is stroking Monkeys legal ?


----------



## Spikebrit

Aimo said:


> is stroking Monkeys legal ?


So long as you are not spanking the monkey then all is well


----------



## boabloketony

Spikebrit said:


> So long as you are not spanking the monkey then all is well


That's not what you were saying last night 

Reply to your text, fool :whip:


----------



## Spikebrit

boabloketony said:


> That's not what you were saying last night
> 
> Reply to your text, fool :whip:


Replied, sorry had left my phone in the animal room as i was boxing animals up for tonight.

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Well that was an awesome night, with some seriously funny antics. 

The pictures on facebook are awesome, will post a few on here too later. 

jay


----------



## MICKYP

Spikebrit said:


> Well that was an awesome night, with some seriously funny antics.
> 
> The pictures on facebook are awesome, will post a few on here too later.
> 
> jay


its took a while to get going but has turned out to one of the best meets around there are a good few of us know who got out for trips and nights out etc we all had a great time at crocs of the world this saturday just gone another great place to go too ::no1:


----------



## Spikebrit

A little video of clips from some of our nights, and visits out. let us know what you think

Log in | Facebook

Enjoy and hope to see you at future meets

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Important Anouncement for SES members. 

The Staffordshire Exotics Society will NOT be meeting as normal on the 30th December. Due to an error with the venue not booking a room for us which has led to a double booking thus the meeting will not be going ahead. 

A few members have decided to meet in the pub for a few drinks at the usual time and to talk to those that dont get this message and turn up any way. As this meeting will be in the public section of the pub NO ANIMALS are to be taken into the venue. 

All meetings will be back to normal From Januray with our first meeting of the New Year being Sunday 27th January. 

If anyone has any problems or questions please feel free to drop myself or any of the othger organisers a message. 

So thats NO meeting in December unless you want a couple of drinks in the pub with NO ANIMALS. All back to normal in January. 

If you can think of anyone who needs to know about this please make sure they get this massage. 

Happy Christams one and all and see you in the New Year. 

Best wishes 

Jay and all the other SES organisers.


----------



## Spikebrit

just bumping this up as i would hate for anyone to turn up tonight expecting the meet to be one. 

Important Anouncement for SES members.

The Staffordshire Exotics Society will NOT be meeting as normal on the 30th December (tonight). Due to an error with the venue not booking a room for us which has led to a double booking thus the meeting will not be going ahead.

A few members have decided to meet in the pub for a few drinks at the usual time and to talk to those that dont get this message and turn up any way. As this meeting will be in the public section of the pub NO ANIMALS are to be taken into the venue.

All meetings will be back to normal From Januray with our first meeting of the New Year being Sunday 27th January.

If anyone has any problems or questions please feel free to drop myself or any of the othger organisers a message.

So thats NO meeting in December unless you want a couple of drinks in the pub with NO ANIMALS. All back to normal in January.

If you can think of anyone who needs to know about this please make sure they get this massage.

Happy Christams one and all and see you in the New Year.

Best wishes

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Everything is now set up and running for the first meeting of the year.. 

This Sunday (27th) Staffordshire Exotics Meeting will be back to its normal self. We have a special guest appearance this week to just to start off the year. 

For those not familiar with it we meet as The White Star in Stoke-on-trent from 7:30 in the function room. Loads of various reptiles and exotics are often in attendance and a good night is usually had by all. 

Hope to see you all there. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

24 hours to go everyone despite some snow we will still be going ahead. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Last meeting was great, i'll put some pics up. 

Next month it is going to be great. 


Staffordshire Exotics Society is proud to say we have a Venomous display at the end of the month. 


Next meeting is the 24th February so keep it free 

Staffordshire Exotics Society - VENOM MONTH.


We have three very big names in the venom world coming to give a talk and thought i would stick this in here as i'm not sure how many DWA guys venture out from here. 


We have Graeme Skinner of Naturally Wild

We also have Alex Jeyes of House of Venom

And finally Paul Rowley of Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine

Three very big names in the venomous snake world and this is going to be an evening you will NOT want to miss. There will be talks from them and live venomous snakes secure and on display from the only legally licensed company in the UK to able to do this.

This should be a great evening. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Dont forget:

Staffordshire Exotics Society is proud to say we have a Venomous display at the end of the month. 


Next meeting is the 24th February so keep it free 

Staffordshire Exotics Society - VENOM MONTH.


We have three very big names in the venom world coming to give a talk and thought i would stick this in here as i'm not sure how many DWA guys venture out from here. 


We have Graeme Skinner of Naturally Wild

We also have Alex Jeyes of House of Venom

And finally Paul Rowley of Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine

Three very big names in the venomous snake world and this is going to be an evening you will NOT want to miss. There will be talks from them and live venomous snakes secure and on display from the only legally licensed company in the UK to able to do this.

This should be a great evening. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Poster are now out


----------



## Spikebrit

Just to update people and to apologise for not responding to PM's these last few days. 

The event is going ahead as planned on sunday at 7:30 including display animals with Graeme Skinner of Naturally Wild, Alex Jeyes of House of Venom and Paul Rowley of Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine.

On Wednesday the 20th February 2013 the animal rights group attacked our meeting. I will not go into the details of what they attempted to do but lets just say twisting the truth into complete lies, propaganda and making up legislation that does not exist was just one of there many things they tried. Originally Stoke City Council believed a lot of this and closed the meeting down on Wednesday despite us having our meeting for over two years there without a single issue. Each issue the animal rights people raised, we countered but every time we sorted one thing out they tried something else. It boiled down to the fact that unlike previous times where they knew they did not have a leg to stand on, this time they believed as venomous snakes were on display that they could play there trump and have us closed down for good. This very nearly happened despite us having the UK’s only legally permitted DWA exhibitor and all insurance’s in check. They still thought they could use made up laws to get us closed down.

After 2 straight days of battling it out I am VERY pleased to announce the VENOM NIGHT is still on at the same venue and is going ahead as planned. We have finished meeting with the licensing officer who is MORE than HAPPY for us to go ahead with the night and thinks it is a fantastic idea and has no issues with it (she's also coming along for a pint). We would like to thank the Stoke-on-Trent councillors who have helped to argue our case, along with the CREAKS Society who have ultimately kept our monthly meeting open and effectively stopped us from being shut down for good. 

It would be great, to get lots of support for this meet, just to show those who have complained that their claims are unfounded and that we can only go from strength to strength. 

Hope to see you all there, now I can have a pint and de-stress and two days of hell.

Jay


----------



## Khonsu

Sorry I didn't see your last post before the 24th, very well done to all of those involved for fighting off the anti's

Big pats on the back to you all including Stoke Council's chappie.

:notworthy:


----------



## Spikebrit

Khonsu said:


> Sorry I didn't see your last post before the 24th, very well done to all of those involved for fighting off the anti's
> 
> Big pats on the back to you all including Stoke Council's chappie.
> 
> :notworthy:


Thanks it was two days of hell

Did you enjoy the evening? 

I'l post the pic up soon, just got to get the time

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Thanks to everyone that came along to the meet it was a great turn out with some great talks. 


Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Only a few hours to go now guys and girls its going to be a gret night tonight

jay


----------



## Spikebrit

The next SES meet

For those of you who do not no, The Staffordshire Exotics Society’s next meeting is this Sunday at 7:30pm. We are the U.K’s biggest meeting group that can proudly boast our 450+ membership list. Next month we have a massive night planned which includes a variety of guest speakers coming with animals, including a REAL ZOO. This month however we are having a “Odds and Sod’s” night. This means the theme is everything you love. As long as you follow our normal rules then your welcome to bring anything and everything with you. From hamsters to snakes, Spiders to skunks. There will also be an area to teach you how to pop and probe snakes correctly as well so if you want to bring a snake to be checked or learn how to do it then feel free to come down. As always its completely free to enter and a great way to make contacts and friends.

So why not come down and say “HI”

Venue
We have the function room at The White Star pub in Stoke-on-Trent – it’s upstairs.

63 Kingsway
Stoke-on-Trent,
Staffordshire
ST4 1JB

P.S. Just to add to this, could everyone please have a flick through our rules and regulations (there are only a couple) that are on here and posted all over the walls and tables at our meets. Particularly the one stating that no animals are to be taken outside of the room and that all animals need to be securely stored when entering and leaving. Over the last few meets a few people have broken this so can i just ask if anyone see anyone taken animals out of the room can they please point them in the direct of our rules or come and let Chritsian, Adam or I know.

We try and keep an eye on this ourselves but if everyone could keep and eye out that would be great. as I really dont want to have to stand by the door all night.

thanks all and see you


----------



## Spikebrit

Don't forget guys and girls tonight is the night. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit




----------



## Spikebrit

dont forget guys the bird night is this sunday - its looking like a very awesome night

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

Hi All, this months meet is at a New location for one month only, before we move to our new permanent venue. 

*New Venue​*


----------



## Spikebrit

Don't forget all due to the animal awareness day a few weeks ago we are not having a formal meet this month. HOwever are few of us meeting up at HD reptiles at 234, London Road, st4 5rh Stoke-on-Trent for a chat, food, and some animals.

its a catch up month, the shop will be open late so feel free to come in and buy what ever you wish. Will be a few animals there and also your welcome to order your own food/takeway aswell. should be a great night 

Then next month we will be back at the Gardeners retreat with an awesome night (there's llama's ... hopefully anyway). 

Appologies for not updating this thread recently I have been very very busy. Remember we have a Halloween night coming up as well. 

Dont forget we have a *NEW VENUE* too the Gardener's Retreat, only another few minutes from the old venue. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

After a lot of work we are putting on an animal night this sunday again with a twist, alongside the usual mix of animals, exotics etc we have a selection of farm animals, tractors etc coming along. This should be a great night and I really hope we all turn up. 

This night is even more special then normal though as we are trying to raise money for the Arch chairty,a chairty that 2 weeks ago also go burnt to the ground.... they help protect children that are victims of domestic violence....this type of work the charity does is close to my heart and no kid should have to go through the crap that they do..... so please turn up and help make a differance... often people seem to think in a violent and abusive relationship its the women (some cases men) that suffer, but some nasty people like to also ruin the childhood of these kids, and its got to stop.... now its rare for me to post a serious message on here, but please please PLEASE help me to help change the crap some of these kids have to go......


We are not asking for something for nothing either..we are giving you a catered night with hot and cold food, all sorts of animals from raccoons, fox, rabbits to llamas, alpacas, pigs and so on at the night that you can play with, cuddle and so on..... we have even managed to get a REAL tractor....so please come down, please tell everyone you know, even print the poster off and hand it into some schools?

its £2 a adult...£1 a child..... and 4 hours of fun.....you won't find a cheaper zoo , plus what else you gonna do on a sunday night? Anyone who knows me will know i don't like horses or hooved animals that much, so the fact ive aqquired them shows how much this NEEDS to be a success... lets see new faces, old and young PLEASE










Dont forget guys we are now at the Gardner's arms. 

really hope you can all come along

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit

HI guys, sorry for not updating this in a while it's been ages. 

The meeting this Sunday is looking to be a great Easter meet. Please note the change in venue


----------



## Khonsu

Not been over for some considerable time, have the evening meets gone out of the window these days ?


----------



## Spikebrit

Khonsu said:


> Not been over for some considerable time, have the evening meets gone out of the window these days ?


Sorry i didn't reply sooner, i am so busy these days i dont really check RFUK much. 

The meets now happen in the afternoon on the last sunday of the month at The Hub in Fenton. As this allowed for local kids and families to attend. It has also granted us more flexibility. Though I'm afraid we now ask for a £1 donation which helps us cover costs with any left over going to various wildlife charities. 

I'll post this months poster up when we get it made up. 

The meetings have changed a bit in format but it means we are getting a lot more kids in, and there is a chance to mingle and chat too as there are still some famular faces. 

As it is a scout hut type place we have a small stall selling cold drinks and cakes, along with a table selling livefood and reptile dry goods along with the various animals people bring along and the guests we have too. 

Jay


----------



## Gemmab85

Hi, I know this thread is a few years old now but does this club still exist?


----------



## Spikebrit

Gemmab85 said:


> Hi, I know this thread is a few years old now but does this club still exist?


it does yes, I just keep forgetting to update it. 

There is no meet this month but we are putting on an animal open day at the end of the month instead. 










Normally we meet on the last sunday of the month, 3-6, at The Hub in fenton, St4 3AN

jay


----------



## Gemmab85

Great, thanks  I am new to Staffordshire and havnt found many hobbies yet but do adore my snakes! The thread mentions people take animals to the meet, do many spiders make an appearance? I don't do more than 4 legs lol


----------



## Spikebrit

Gemmab85 said:


> Great, thanks  I am new to Staffordshire and havnt found many hobbies yet but do adore my snakes! The thread mentions people take animals to the meet, do many spiders make an appearance? I don't do more than 4 legs lol


There has been the occasional spider, but I'll be honest its very unusual as not many people bring them down. 

jay


----------



## Gemmab85

Ohh great, I may have to pop along then if that's ok! What sort of age groups do people tend to be?


----------

